# Is there an Uponor recall?



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Is there a recall or class action suit against Uponor fittings or pipe?

Another plumber said there is a recall or something going on, anybody hear about this?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

*Construction Defect Center Ramps Up On Possibly The Largest ... *




www.prweb.com/releases/2011/1/prweb8054569.htm


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, but it sounds like those guys are fishing for a class action. Has anybody else had problems with it?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Chris, I've used it up until about 3 yrs ago and I used as large as 1-1/2" Uponor. Other than the opaque white pipe turning colors I've had zero issues. I do agree it seems as though those guys are on a fishing expedition. Granted, I used plastic fittings for the most part.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been using it since 04 or 05 and have had no problems with it either.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I've never had, nor seen any problems with Uponer.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Since '02 or so here. Plastic fittings only. Zero call backs. No known issues.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use a lot of Uponor also with no issues at all. I use mostly there EP fittings, but do use a lot of there drop eared 90's, sweat adapters, male/female brass fittings with zero issues. I've never had any issue period with PEX except from Wolverine Brass crimp fittings(never use that crap!!!! or with the SS Cinch Rings(don't use that crap either!).


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I wonder if they are just talking about radiant
fittings systems here... we never have had one
problem..




I would like to hear the whole complete story as to what brought on this class action lawsuit.... one angry customer mad at a drunk handyman who did not know what he was doing...somewhere??:blink:



It does appear that they are fishing for a handout
looking for anyone to help them justify their lawsuit......


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't take much credit from that lawsuit since they couldn'y even spell "Uponor" in there header


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! I don't guess any of ya'll went throught the Polybutylene phase.

We had zero problems with the poly that we installed and look what happened there. Not only did it look bad for the manufaturers but also the plumbers who were supposedly putting in a "quality" :whistling2: product that was supposed to last, kinda like Orangeburg was the last time you would have to install/replace your sewer line.

Copper will remain our choice of product to install, but will admit that in the last 10 years we have installed less than 500' of pex, 0' of PVC/CPVC for pressure and a few thousand feet of HDPE fusion for 2" and over for water services. The pex was installed with a waiver stating that we would not warranty the product.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> WOW! I don't guess any of ya'll went throught the Polybutylene phase.
> 
> We had zero problems with the poly that we installed and look what happened there.



Recalls and bad products happen. My great uncle thought that PVC was going to ruin the industry, but that turned out ok, didn't it?

I don't think that pex is going to be the debacle that PB was.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Fishing for dezincification problems.
Uponor absorbed RTI long before that became a problem.
Never ends, remove the lead after suits drove manufacturers to change blends and now go after them for that.


----------



## Craig (Nov 1, 2010)

just an FYI Sioux Chief is now selling Uponor fittings manufactured by Sioux Chief, so there is other options for fittings out there if this dezincification is true. I haven't heard anything about this though... Will see what I can find out.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

I've had more bad copper fittings than uponor pipe and fittings in the past 5 years....


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I've used quite a bit of Wirsbo pex over the last few years (finally approved for light commercial in most of my area)...no problems or leaks.

Lawyers and legal firms are constantly fishing for the next big class action lawsuit. I seldom waste my time watching commercial television anymore, but when I do the advertising there is inundated with lawyers looking for class action clients.

Pretty disgusting IMO, but I suppose lawyers defend it as some sort of public service initiative 

I suppose it's possible that it could be something new connected with recent totally lead free brass requirements, though...time will tell.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

billy_awesome said:


> I've had more bad copper fittings than uponor pipe and fittings in the past 5 years....


Tens of thousands of copper fittings.Cannot remember 1.
My memmory must be going.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

I wish they would. It's so easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

From what I actually heard a while back was that the "lead" free brass was to blame but I never heard it for uponor (propex) the only time I use brass fitting is when they have threads ie males females that's it


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Just more scumbag lawyers. Ever notice how these class action lawsuits after they win a gazillion dollars, the plaintiffs all get a check for $27 and the lawyers take the rest for their "services"? 

So all you plumbers who've had failures be sure and contact them so they don't have to look too hard to know who to add to their "to sue" list. They have no soul and will pursue anyone they think they can steal a dollar from using the court system, not just the manufacturers.


----------



## High-plumbing (Jan 8, 2012)

Just re piped a whole house in l copper with pro press. House was ten years old and done with wirsbo. It was the third leak he had on the hot water line. All over 10,000 in mold damage. First time I have seen the actual pipe fail. Split along the length of it. Fixed the leak. Wrote the invoice. Double Checked the crawl access for tools and sure enough another leak about ten feet away from the one I just fixed. They did paint all the pipes in the crawlspace. I am assuming after the first leak. I talked to some guys and they said it was probably the paint it draws out the chemical that keeps it pliable. They are seeing the same thing at floor penetrations that are spray foamed. Job security I guess


----------



## socalplmr1 (May 27, 2012)

MarkToo said:


> Since '02 or so here. Plastic fittings only. Zero call backs. No known issues.


Zero issues here...absoutely no failures


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

High-plumbing said:


> *They are seeing the same thing at floor penetrations that are spray foamed.* Job security I guess


 
We have done this a thousand times!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Most of the failures I have seen in PEX are related to the fittings not being compatible with the water. I'm not sure it is fair to blame the Attorneys for the problem though. If you owned a five year old home which already needed repiping I imagine you would look for an Attorney as well.

Mark


----------

